# PRNDS Lights up, or; Unwanted "Move Selector to P" message



## nascarpilot (Mar 17, 2008)

What does it mean when the PRND2 area all illuminated at the same time? Normally only the gear selected will be illuminated, but yesteday I got a solid bar illuminating all the gear selections. Couldn't find any reference to it in the manual. Shut the car off and restarted and the problem went away.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: PRND2 Lights up (nascarpilot)*

If it is a 'one-off' event - for example, as you have described, the problem goes away when you re-cycle the car - and if the problem does not happen on a regular basis, then I suggest you just disregard it.
There is a electronic sensor (a sliding plate with magnets and proximity sensors) just below the shift lever. This sensor is how the vehicle determines what shift lever position the driver has selected. If the signal from that sensor is invalid, all the gear positions will light up.
An invalid signal can be caused by the shift lever being bumped slightly out of position (the one-off, goes away when you restart it scenario), or it can be caused by a broken sensor assembly. If the sensor is physically damaged, then it will need to be replaced. If it was just slightly out of position, then don't worry about it.
If a beverage has been spilled down the hole that the shift lever comes out of, this can sometimes interfere with free movement of the sensor and cause this problem.
There's more background information about this shift lever sensor plate on the second page of the post entitled "Retrofitting Keyless Start" - this is listed in the forum table of contents.
Michael


----------



## v1mbrt (Dec 25, 2007)

Same same for me. Happened when I was waiting for a bridge and a little playing with the shift lever.
Power cycle was enough to clear the PRNDS. Today, I also cleared the corresponding error message in the Gearbox memory.
18161 - Schalter f\xfcr Tiptronik (F189): unplausibles Signal
P1753 - 000 - - - Sporadisch
Umgebungsbedingungen:
Drehzahl: 608 /min
Drehzahl: 192 /min
Drehzahl: 64 /min
(keine Einheit): 16.0
(keine Einheit): 32.0
Temperatur: 21.0\xb0C
DK Winkel: 0.0\xb0
Spannung: 13.20 V


----------



## nascarpilot (Mar 17, 2008)

*Re: PRND2 Lights up (PanEuropean)*

The problem actually occurred as I was parked and backing (uphill) out of a parking spot. When the car got tail-high, the indicator went from R to PRND2 all lit up, and it seemed like it was in neutral. Didn't seem like it was slipping, just not engaging the gear. I shut down, started back up, and put the car into D and had no problem. I was afraid to put it in R again in case something was slipping. But later, backing out of a level parking spot, no issues at all. I'd appreciate your thoughts.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: PRND2 Lights up (nascarpilot)*

If the car was substantially off-level in the longitudinal axis, the sliding plate may have slid forward by gravity.
I would not worry about it.
Michael


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (v1mbrt)*

Here is a picture of the sliding plastic plate that is used to tell the transmission controller what position the driver has placed the shift lever in. The plate has some metal objects on it that are sensed by a series of sensors that correspond to each position fore and aft, as well as side to side movement when the Tiptronic function is used.
Michael

*Transmission Lever Position Detection System (for electronics)*









*Close-up of this part when it is broken*


----------



## Kuwaity (Apr 2, 2004)

I saw the same fault using VAG-COM. There was nothing wrong after clearing faults.


----------



## v1mbrt (Dec 25, 2007)

Thanks M.for the picture.
Looking at the picture, I get the impression, Hal sensors are being used. In contrast with electrical contacts, such a magnetic "contact" is more analog level. For each HAL sensor, the analog level of magnetic field is considered. Software will probably determine the switch-over points, taking into account a certain amount of hysteresis. If the actual movement of the shift lever (plate) does not match the softwares' pre-programmed assumptions, the software might get confused and generate an error message.


----------



## murphybaileysam (Dec 29, 2005)

Yeah, that's exactly what I was thinking!


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

*Re: (v1mbrt)*


_Quote, originally posted by *v1mbrt* »_If the actual movement of the shift lever (plate) does not match the softwares' pre-programmed assumptions, the software might get confused and generate an error message.


Hi Martin:
You have explained it very clearly, thanks for doing that.
Michael


----------



## Debart (May 26, 2008)

*Re: (PanEuropean)*

Hi,
I 've similar problem with my 2004 NAR V8 Phaeton, but not exactly the same








Now we have winter in Poland and some snow, outside temp is form -10C to 0C and I observe almost everyday at the display "a filled bar" which covers PRNDS indicator. Difference is I see a D3 or S3 indication for a moment (during moving the lever) and then bar appears again. Problem is my Phaeton drive only 3rd gear from start and gearbox doesn't shift gears !. After 1-2km, when I turn engine off and start again everythin is norma! and gearbox works properly. After this operation, from time to time, a yellow indicator of engine (small engine poictogram) appears at the dashboard (at the RPM meter) and it stay lightened for some hours. After some hours when I start engine this "engine pictogram" does not appear. What is the reason? Gearbox fluid? Low temp? Icing of ignition wiring? Or computers are frozen? Gearbox or engine is damaged? I have had this problem from one week, everyday... 
What do you think abou it?


----------



## v1mbrt (Dec 25, 2007)

My first guess would be low ACC battery, especially because you see many non-related errors. Use VAG-COM to read the error messages in the computers. If there are many, it's definately low ACC battery.


----------



## tgarbrecht (May 30, 2007)

*Re: (Debart)*

I just had this happen and the car needed a WHOLE new transmission, which was covered under the extended warranty.


----------



## Debart (May 26, 2008)

*Re: (tgarbrecht)*

Oups.... This is very very bad news








We will see - tomorrow I leave my car at VW service station . I hope it is not so serious...


----------



## sjglaser (Nov 18, 2009)

*Random "Move Selector to P" message*

Hello all,

Recently the W12 is displaying fairly randomly the "Move Selector to P" message with the engine running...

My understanding is that this message is to advise you to move the selector to Park if you happen to shut the engine off when in Drive or Neutral

Aside from it beying annoying, nothing else seems to be wrong. 

I will need to take it in to the dealer, however, I was wondering if anyone has experienced anything similar, and is it potentially an issue in the ignition circuit?

Regards

Steve


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Hello Steve:

It is probable that something related to the little electronic shifter plate is broken, loose, or contaminated. See the second page of this post for much additional discussion: Retrofitting Keyless Start to Phaetons that are equipped with Keyless Entry

Michael


----------



## BltVWF (Oct 19, 2009)

Steve,

I had the exact same issue "cured" after the left (AUX) battery controller has been replaced. I would check if you have the correct version of the controller.

Eugene


----------



## sjglaser (Nov 18, 2009)

Eugene and Michael,

This forum is great...


Thanks for the tips....I'll have it looked at next time I have oil service and see what's the deal....

regards

Steve


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

Steve:

Since you have a W12, I think you also have as standard the Keyless Entry system. Have you recently experienced any problems with that system, such as doors erratically locking and unlocking? If so, I'm fairly certain that failed electronics in a door handle can result in the message you have received. I recently have received that same message in the MFI of my 2005 Touareg with some keyless entry problems. I scanned and found a flawed right rear door handle. Since I'm under CPO I took my Touareg to my VW shop and showed them the scan. They verified my scan with their equipment and concluded that the door handle needs to be replaced. I'm waiting for the part to arrive and be painted for installation. I'll let you know if that resolves the "Random "Move Selector to P" message."

Jim X


----------



## sjglaser (Nov 18, 2009)

Hi Jim,

No problems with the keyless entry system.....Actually, I drove the car to Charleston (150 miles round trip) today with no spurious "Move Selector to P" messages.

Hope your repair goes well.


Regards

Steve


----------



## jonbenitez (Feb 23, 2012)

*transmission problem*

I have a 1999 Audi A8L The problem i am having is the trans will work when i turn the car on and it will then barely go as i pick up speed it does ok, the gear lights all come on also. i then shut off the car and it does the same thing works for a bit then not


----------



## Jxander (Aug 5, 2008)

jonbenitez said:


> I have a 1999 Audi A8L The problem i am having is the trans will work when i turn the car on and it will then barely go as i pick up speed it does ok, the gear lights all come on also. i then shut off the car and it does the same thing works for a bit then not


Jon:

Even though you have an A8 rather than a Phaeton, I believe it has a ZF 5 speed transmission that is quite similar to those in our Phaetons. What you are apparently experiencing is the transmission going into limp mode as a result of detecting an error in the operation of the transmission. Limp mode electronically locks the transmission in I believe third gear. In other words you start in third gear and it never up-shifts. A diagnostic scan is the only way to diagnose what is wrong with the transmission. It could be simple and then again it could mean replacement or rebuilding the entire transmission. Only a diagnostic scan will help with that determination. 

I'd recommend reposting your query on some of the more active Audi forums. There are a lot of Audi enthusiasts with a great deal of hands-on experience with their cars. This is especially true for earlier models, such as yours.

Good luck.

Jim Xander


----------



## jonbenitez (Feb 23, 2012)

*Thank you*

Hi , yes i tried googling Audi and it sent me to this site. I will go to an Audi forum. Just want ed to thank you for the info. Jon




Jxander said:


> Jon:
> 
> Even thouh you have an A8 rather than a Phaeton, I believe it has a ZF 5 speed transmission that is quite similar to those in our Phaetons. What you are apparently experiencing is the transmission going into limp mode as a result of detecting an error in the operation of the transmission. Limp mode electronically locks the transmission in I believe third gear. In other words you start in third gear and it never up-shifts. A diagnostic scan is the only way to diagnose what is wrong with the transmission. It could be simple and then again it could mean replacement or rebuilding the entire transmission. Only a diagnostic scan will help with that determination.
> 
> ...


----------



## gekon111a (May 13, 2010)

Last week it happened to me - PRNDS was lighted up and gearbox was working different than normal.
After stop and restart of Phaeton there was no problems, but after few days it has started again. 
Reading of errors from Phaeton is as follow:
Adressword : 02
VAG no. :09L927760R 
Name :Transmission Control Module
Description :AG6 09L 3,0 TDI RdW 

Comm.mode :KW2031, Baud: 9600, Target 1A Aword 02
SW version :3603
Coding :0000001
Errors found
2700 Transmission Friction Element "A" Apply Time Range/Performance
0716 Input Turbine/Speed Sensor "A"Circ. Range/Performance
0607 Control Module Performance

After cleaning errors two days of driving where OK but in the third one it has started again.
In that moment my milage is 142000km but two years ago when I had ~100000km I had already service of my gearbox due to vibration – in that that time hydromechanics coupling and oils where replaced. 

Please let me know your opinion about my case.

Raf


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

gekon111a said:


> *P*2700 Transmission Friction Element "A" Apply Time Range/Performance
> *P*0716 Input Turbine/Speed Sensor "A"Circ. Range/Performance
> *P*0607 Control Module Performance


I'm not sure what software you're getting those from - it doesn't appear to be VCDS. They seem to be vendor-neutral OBD2 P-codes rather than VAG codes, which is fine, just added the P for clarity.

You probably have a bad transmission control module - the computer that operates the transmission.

P2700 sounds somewhat scary in terms of internal transmission hydraulics, but it's probably not reliable in the presence of P0716 - a problem measuring the transmission's input speed so it understands when to shift and what line pressures to use. And both codes mean little when P0607 is present, which is the TCM declaring itself to be faulty.

If your car has _no other electrical faults_, then TCM replacement is probably called for. If you have other troubles with the car, please post a complete scan of ALL modules in the car before spending money on a new TCM. Otherwise we may be leading you in a wrong direction.

Jason


----------



## gekon111a (May 13, 2010)

You are right I am using alternative software to VCDS
In that moment I do not have more problems reported in the scan of my .
On Monday I will visit Service specializing in automatic gearboxes to get help.
Do you think that I can drive my car for 150km to reach service?

Raf


----------



## jyoung8607 (Feb 14, 2006)

gekon111a said:


> You are right I am using alternative software to VCDS
> In that moment I do not have more problems reported in the scan of my .


That is fine for now, if you are not having any other problems.



gekon111a said:


> On Monday I will visit Service specializing in automatic gearboxes to get help.
> Do you think that I can drive my car for 150km to reach service?


The car is *probably* safe to drive for the time being. However, use your best judgment and remember this is advice from some guy on the Internet who has never seen your car.

Based on your scan, the fault is most likely in the TCM and not with the hydraulics or gears, and there are backup mechanisms if the TCM fails. If the TCM goes into emergency running mode (when you see the gearshift display in the instrument cluster), you can probably clear it temporarily by shutting down and restarting the car. If the TCM fails entirely, there is another emergency running mode that relies on hydraulics alone. The car will stay in a fixed gear (fourth, or possibly third) at all times while the shift lever is in 'D'. This might be what you felt when it was "working different than normal" as you put it. Naturally that will be slow when taking off from a stop, but it won't leave you stuck in the middle of a highway.

Don't clear the codes before you take it in for service. If the TCM has no stored trouble codes and it's currently driving well, they won't have any way to help diagnose the problem. Wait for the problem to occur again, then take it for service without clearing codes.

Jason


----------



## gekon111a (May 13, 2010)

I just want to update my case.
It was gearbox problem that after service now works and I do not see more foults in the system.
Raf


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi Raf,

Thank you for the update, it is helpful in building up a picture. Did the specialists remove the gearbox and make mechanical repairs, or did they work on the mechatronics, or electrical plugs?

Chris


----------



## gekon111a (May 13, 2010)

They took out all gearbox and replaced different parts - I forgot names of long list.
It was a service dealing only with automatic gearboxes for different cars.
Link is http://www.teomotors.pl/

Raf


----------



## Justinsivils (Aug 15, 2014)

*same issue*

Mine is also doing the same but after I reset it by turning the car off and starting back it does it again when putting into drive. Will 
this cause problems internaly if continuing to drive?


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Depends what's causing it. Do you have a scan? Chances are it's going to get worse.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Justinsivils said:


> Will this cause problems internally if continuing to drive?


Hi Justin:

Welcome to our forum community. If the cause of your problem (PRNDS all lighting up at the same time) is a broken plastic plate within the shift lever mechanism (see the photo earlier in this same discussion), then no, you don't have to worry about any further problems or damage arising from the display being all lit up. The most common cause of PRNDS all lighting up at the same time is a broken plastic plate.

However - other, more serious things can cause PRNDS to light up. To determine exactly what is causing all the letters to light up, you need to carry out a diagnostic scan. That will tell you whether the causal factor is minor (broken plastic plate) or more serious (internal problems within the transmission).

Michael

*PS:* When you have time, please fill in your forum profile so we know a little bit about you and your car, this helps all of us provide more accurate answers. See this post for instructions about how to fill in your forum profile: Please Read - Regarding your Forum Profile


----------



## cbh123 (Aug 25, 2013)

just added information,
last week I did an oil change in my 6HP (V8) transmission, and while the car was up on jackstands, I ran the car through the gears to watch various driveline things move. The transmission did not like running without any resistance. Several times it would light up the PRND2 thing. 

I just restarted the car, and everything returned to normal. 

FYI, shifting is now ultra smooth... there was no other motivation for me to do the oil change except it was due. I am very impressed with the smooth shifting with the new oil (redline D6 atf )


----------



## Digger11 (Sep 24, 2012)

My mechanic tells me that when the PRNDS all light up, put the car in reverse and see if the passenger side mirror still dips.


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Digger11 said:


> My mechanic tells me that when the PRNDS all light up, put the car in reverse and see if the passenger side mirror still dips.


What is the objective of that function test? Is it to determine if the plastic sliding plate is operating correctly, as opposed to some internal transmission fault causing PRNDS to light up?

Michael


----------



## Justinsivils (Aug 15, 2014)

*Michael:*

Thank you for the quick reply. I noticed that the plastic slide plate/ribbon inside the gear cover is broke next to the drive (D) position (The plastic slide plate underneath the thin layer of rubber is dented in while in park and the plastic piece broke making it a little difficult to engage into drive position). I do not know how to remove this cover to evaluate the situation, but I believe this is the cause of the dash lights illuminating. Do you know how to remove the gear cover/assembly to get a better idea of what happen and where to find this ribbon plastic slide piece? I called the parts department at the dealership but they said I have to buy the whole gear cover.


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

Have you searched the forum? There are plenty of pictures and instructions for this. For example, from the FAQ: http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?3259427


----------



## PanEuropean (Nov 3, 2001)

Justinsivils said:


> Do you know how to remove the gear cover/assembly to get a better idea of what happen and where to find this ribbon plastic slide piece? I called the parts department at the dealership but they said I have to buy the whole gear cover.


Hi Justin:

It's not particularly difficult to get access to that sliding plate, but it is quite time-consuming and it is a finikety job.

The whole process is (unintentionally) illustrated and described in the discussion entitled Retrofitting Keyless Start to Phaetons that are equipped with Keyless Entry. The sliding plate has nothing to do with keyless start, however, when installing the keyless start system, one of the parts that needs to be disassembled is the shift lever cover. If you start reading from 'step 7' which begins at the #2 post in that Retrofitting Keyless Start to Phaetons that are equipped with Keyless Entry discussion, you will find all the steps necessary to get to that sliding plate part. You only have to go as far as the picture showing the 'Cigarette Lighter Connector' - in fact, you don't even need to disconnect the cigarette lighter connector, you can just set the cover off to the side on the passenger seat, as shown in the photo below. At this point, you will have full access to replace the assembly with the broken slider.

*Stop when you get to this point*









Some warnings and cautions are in order:

*1)* Don't attempt to re-install the leather shift lever grip yourself. There is a trick to doing it, any VW mechanic who has ever installed a shift lever on a Golf or Jetta will know the trick. But, it's kind of impossible to explain the trick in writing. If you try and install that leather grip yourself, it is highly probable that you will break the sliding plate on the part you just installed. In fact, I'm 99% certain that your plate was broken by someone not being careful when they re-installed the leather shift grip at some time in the past. *See posts #51 to 54 inclusive on page 2 in that same 'Keyless Start' discussion.*

*2)* Make darn sure that the tech who re-installs the leather shift grip for you reads posts #51 to 54 inclusive, and make sure that he or she very gently places the lower chrome portion of the shift lever grip in place (fully seated down there) prior to installing the leather grip. It will be necessary to manipulate the little black sliding plate with a paper clip or pick to get the hole in the right place prior to installing the chrome plastic piece.

*3)* As you have already discovered, you need to buy the whole circuit board assembly, you can't just buy the plastic plate. Last time I checked (many years ago), it cost about $180. That assembly is quite delicate and fragile, be very, very gentle when you are installing it.

If you have any further questions or concerns, don't hesitate to post your questions here before you carry out the work.

Michael

*PS:* I suggest you set aside about 4 hours to do the work if you have never done it before. Someone who has done it several times already could probably get the whole job done in about 45 minutes.


----------



## jeronimo1 (Sep 22, 2014)

Hello,

This is my first post to the forum - a big welcome to everyone.

Having read this thread, I've decided to post here even though my car is a Golf mk5 DSG (6-gear) and not a Phaeton. This is because my problem is somehow similar.

Every now and then the PRNDS indicator begins to flash when in D, and stops to do so when I go back to P. Then after once again I go to D, the situation usually comes back to normal (i.e. I can see the gear I'm in), but also sometimes happens repeatedly (i.e. the change D->P->D helps only for a while).

There is no clear pattern to when this happens. Sometimes I can drive the car for weeks without seeing the flashing, but sometimes I see it repeatedly during a day. The flashing seems to pop up randomly whenever in D (I hardly use S, so I don't know whether it would also be the case in S), irrespective of whether I am at a complete stop (pushing the break) or driving. The only thing in common is that what I have to do to stop the flashing is to shift to P - this immediately causes the flashing to stop.

Most importantly:

- the gearbox works perfectly fine even during the flashing;
- I checked the errors in gearbox and there is nothing recorded.

Do any of you know what may cause this problem?


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

It's an intermittent fault with the tiptronic switch. Your symptoms are identical to mine, but my problem is with the tiptronic switch in the paddles. When the fault occurs, the PRNDS lights up and the paddles are disabled, but the gearbox still works fine in auto and no error is (usually) logged. Mine doesn't clear until I turn off the ignition, when it starts working perfectly again. I've dismantled the paddles on several occasions and fiddled with it, and have reduced the failures, but I think the only real solution is to replace the paddles (or switch in your case).


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi,

Welcome to VWVortex!

I think there will be generic similarities in the way system errors are presented to the driver in Golfs and Phaetons, but beyond that you need car-specific advice. I suggest you post again in the Golf area, which is here.

I have a similar DSG transmission in the Audi A3, and know that it can be very touchy. It has been replaced once under warranty and also had an ATF change under a recall. Having said that, if yours is performing correctly then it sounds much more like a defect in the gear shift lever sensors causing the transmission computer to put out an alert, but continue running, as Invisiblewave says above.

Chris


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

With the paddles, you can cause the same thing to happen by either pulling both paddles together or pulling and holding one. My guess is that, on mine at least, there's a problem with the left micro-switch sticking.


----------



## jeronimo1 (Sep 22, 2014)

Thank you so much for your quick reponses.

I was also thinking this might have something to do with the gear selector sending wrong signals about its position. I guess to have it fully confirmed, I will have to wait until the error is actually logged.


----------



## Jakcol75 (Apr 19, 2015)

PanEuropean said:


> If it is a 'one-off' event - for example, as you have described, the problem goes away when you re-cycle the car - and if the problem does not happen on a regular basis, then I suggest you just disregard it.
> There is a electronic sensor (a sliding plate with magnets and proximity sensors) just below the shift lever. This sensor is how the vehicle determines what shift lever position the driver has selected. If the signal from that sensor is invalid, all the gear positions will light up.
> An invalid signal can be caused by the shift lever being bumped slightly out of position (the one-off, goes away when you restart it scenario), or it can be caused by a broken sensor assembly. If the sensor is physically damaged, then it will need to be replaced. If it was just slightly out of position, then don't worry about it.
> If a beverage has been spilled down the hole that the shift lever comes out of, this can sometimes interfere with free movement of the sensor and cause this problem.
> ...


 I have the same problem my lights came up and it feels like it's in neutral but if I unhook the battery and hook it back up it will go but do it again please someone help and explain


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

It can only be explained with a scan.


----------



## Digger11 (Sep 24, 2012)

PanEuropean said:


> What is the objective of that function test? Is it to determine if the plastic sliding plate is operating correctly, as opposed to some internal transmission fault causing PRNDS to light up?
> 
> Michael


Yes, He was saying if it does dip then it is not the sliding plate but more than likely one of the modules, i think he was referring to the flappy paddle module. This was for my Bentley Continental, but it is badically the same car.


----------



## lauwerspeter (May 24, 2006)

Hey everyone

This problem has happened to me and I can't seem to find any part number(s) for what needs to be replaced. My other thought is, has anyone tried supergluing or fixing this broken plastic piece any other way?

Installing keyless start soon and want to fix this at the some time.

Thanks.


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

lauwerspeter said:


> Hey everyone
> 
> This problem has happened to me and I can't seem to find any part number(s) for what needs to be replaced. My other thought is, has anyone tried supergluing or fixing this broken plastic piece any other way?
> 
> ...


The part number is 3D0-713-633-A and is available from VW. VW calls it a "frame".

Here are new ones:

http://parts.vw.com/p/Auto-Trans-Sh...-SHIFTER--COMPONENTS/48271645/3D0713633A.html

http://www.vwpartsoutlet.com/oe-volkswagen/3d0713633a

Here's a used one you should grab NOW: 

http://www.ebay.com/itm/OEM-Volkswa...ash=item1a16638c67:g:WTAAAOSwvg9XdsIn&vxp=mtr

-Eric


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

Oh, yes they have been glued before, but I would just buy the used one. 

Glue your old one and keep it as a spare.

I have glued a few items (not this though) with Gorilla Super Glue, but those parts are spare parts now. 

You could try that UV glue thing that's on TV also.

Good luck.

-Eric


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

I hope you bought the eBay one, lauwerspeter.

I see it's sold now.

-Eric


----------



## invisiblewave (Sep 22, 2008)

The UV thing isn't as strong as glue. It's good, but for certain applications. I used it, for example, on the frayed steering wires.


----------



## lauwerspeter (May 24, 2006)

53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN said:


> I hope you bought the eBay one, lauwerspeter.
> 
> I see it's sold now.
> 
> -Eric


Eric... I did indeed buy it as soon as I saw your post!

Thanks to everyone!


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

lauwerspeter said:


> Eric... I did indeed buy it as soon as I saw your post!
> 
> Thanks to everyone!


I'm glad you got it. Hopefully you won't need it and can keep it as a spare. 

You're welcome for my small part.

-Eric


----------



## 53PL-50AAA-VW611BAN (Feb 10, 2015)

invisiblewave said:


> The UV thing isn't as strong as glue. It's good, but for certain applications. I used it, for example, on the frayed steering wires.


Good to know. The TV ad makes it seem like it will repair anything better than any glue.


----------



## Nemanja95 (Dec 15, 2019)

guys can someone help about this.
l have audi a4 2007 b7 2.0 non-turbo l have PRDNS lights up sometimes while l driving and this morning my km/h scale drop from 80 to 40 fue times then the scale back to normal (it whas just a scale without actually slowing down) , but l dont have problem with gearbox.on obd 2 says
-sensor 2 gearbox revolution no signal
-intermittent


----------



## Paximus (Aug 26, 2011)

Hi,

All the PRNDL lights lit at the same time means the engine controller is seeing an inconsistency in the information it is getting from the gearbox and other sources.

It sounds like you either have a damaged cable connected to your transmission, so that its speed sensor signal is not getting through to the engine controller, or the shaft speed sensor internal to the transmission is faulty.

You say that the car drives normally, so the bad connector or cable seems most likely.

You have posted in the "VW Phaeton" model forum. You may have better response posting again in the Audi A4 forum, which can be found here.

Good luck.

Regards,
Chris


----------

